# New property



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

12 minutes into set using HR-1 (special dual reed) from purepredator calls. I will attempt to tell the storiy later in a blog. (I think thats what it is called). I love this call first time out with it.
View attachment 2369
View attachment 2370


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Blog posted in stories section. Havent figure out how to attach tags.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Wow, you get a







Thats awesome man Congrats


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good job Rodney!! I guess you got to the new place huh! Nice cat what does it weigh?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. BigD on the cat, glad it warmed up enough so that you could get out.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey....whats the deal. You never told us you had a twin brother ! And He got a cat too sweet.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Too, funny OAC, i was thinking the same thing when i first glanced at the pic, lol


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I know it took me a second look to realize what I was seeing...but that was my first thought.

As I was reading along...I thought for sure I would see someone saying the same. But you noticed


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I am extremely photogenic(see pictures) and cameras usually take doubles.LOL


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Doubles or not...nice cat.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Are you going to have it mounted Bigd ?


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

No skinned out and put in freezer. Gonna tan it and see howit turns out.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sounds good keep us posted.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice cat Rodney. Breaking in the new property right.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Way to whack'em BigD---You need to go get his cousins now.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Congrats, Rodney! PPC calls strikes once again. If you like that HR-1 wait till Chris breaks what they've got in the works for the future. That's al I can say... I may be in trouble already!!!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I would hope we here it here first and not another web site. LOL I like the HR-1 I have and got a feelin its gonna be a winner. Besides mine is SPECIAL It will be a collectors piece 1 day when PPC becomes world famous. Thats All I can say ( ) my little icon doing what yours does goes in there.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> I would hope we here it here first and not another web site. LOL I like the HR-1 I have and got a feelin its gonna be a winner. Besides mine is SPECIAL It will be a collectors piece 1 day when PPC becomes world famous. Thats All I can say ( ) my little icon doing what yours does goes in there.


I imagine the first website it'll be posted to is http://www.purepredatorcalls.com. I'm assuming that's what you mean by "another website."









AND, I'm sure PT will be a close/fast second on the list. Besides HausofGuns.com (some other website) is for product reviews, not introducing new ones.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Not meant towards you. I googled PPC and was amazed what all is out there. Hoping it would headline hear so as we can be the first to spread the word.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Not meant towards you. I googled PPC and was amazed what all is out there. Hoping it would headline hear so as we can be the first to spread the word.


Haha, no harm done. Just wanted to be clear I wasn't trying to take credit for anyone else's hard work. As for us getting a chance to spread the word, we'll hear it first here. No question in my mind!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

NICE!!! THE FIRST cat called in with the new HR-1 (or shall we call it the HR-2?







). Working on a new site now. We're gonna have to get this story up there with the photos!

Great going on the cat and new property man!


----------

